# which one is the best?



## rita (May 24, 2011)

Which one would you choose - Creme Cycle Holymoly, Batavus vintage bike or Velorbis?
which one is the best?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the creme.


----------



## rita (May 24, 2011)

Actually i'm into Creme Cycles as well. Look at their photos - bikes are so gorgeous!


----------

